# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türklerin Anadolu'ya Gelişi Ve Yerleşmesi

## veli

tyerlesme.jpg
TÜRKLER'İN ANADOLU'YA GELİŞİ

Büyük Selçuklu İmparatorluğunun kurulması ve Türklerin İslam dünyasına hakim olmaları İslam medeniyeti ve müslüman kavimlerin tarihinde bir dönüm noktası teşkil eder. İslam dünyası iç ve dış buhranlara düşer ve Selçuklular taze bir kuvvetle bu alemi siyasi birliğe kavuştururken İslam medeniyetine de, getirdikleri yeni unsur ve müesseseler sayesinde, bir hayatiyyet bahşettiler ve onu yeni bir safhaya eriştirdiler, Büyük Selçuklu İmparatorluğunun kuruluşu ile husule gelen İnkılablardan biri de, hiç şüphesiz, Yakın Şarkın ve hususiyle Anadolu'nun fethi ve Türkleşmesidir. Eski birçok kavimlere yurd ve medeniyetlere sahne olan veya bunların üç kıt'a arasında mübadelesinde bir köprü vazifesi gören Anadolu, yerli unsurların tesirlerine rağmen, tarihinde ilk defa olarak, ırk, din, dil, kültür ve' sanat bakımlarından külli bir inkılaba uğramış ve çehresini değiştirmiştir: Selçuk İmparatorluğunun kuruluşu, İslam medeniyeti ve Türk tarihi bakımından nasıl bir ehemmiyet arzederse, bu imparatorluk ile devamlarının yıkılışından sonra, İslam Medeniyeti ve kavimlerinin 'rnevcudiyetlerini muhafazada, bazı Müslüman ve Hıristiyan kavimlerinin kaderlerini tayinde de, Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesi o derece bir ehemmiyet taşır.

Bu husus için sadece Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun menşe'lerin i ve tarihi rolünü hatırlamak kafidir. Bu derece ehemmiyetine rağmen Selçuklular tarihi karanlıklar içinde kalmış ve hatta tarihi mana ve şumülü daha yeni kavranmağa başlanmıştır.

ilk Anadolu Akınları;

Türkiye Selçukluları devleti İran'da 1040 yılında kurulan Selçuklu İmparatorluğundan otuz beş yıl sonra, 1075 de, teşekkül etmiştir. Bu hadise, 1071 Malazgird zaferini müteakib, büyük bir Türk nüfusunun Anadolu'ya göçmesiyle mümkün olmuştur. Anadolu'ya çağrı Beyle, 1018 de, başlayan ve 1040 yılına kadar devam eden Oğuz akınları bir keşif hareketinden ileri bir tarihi ehemmiyet arzetmez. Lakin imparatorluğun kuruluşundan Malazgird muharebesine kadar süren otuz yıllık gazi ve savaşlar, Anadolu'da Bizans mukavemetini kırmak ve burada yerleşme imkanlarını hazırlamak bakımından büyük bir mana taşır, Selçuk İmparatorluğunu, kuruluşundan beri, uğraştıran meselelerden biri de yurd bulmak ve beslenmek zorunda kalan kesif Türkmen göçebelerini bu Ülkede yerleştirmek idi. Filhaldka Sultan Tuğrul-beg (1040-1063), Alparslan (1063-1072) ve Melikşah (1072-1092) gibi büyük sultanlar, Selçuk devleti için ,bir emniyetsizlik ve asayişsizlik Amili de olan, Türkmen kütlelerini Anadolu gazalarına sevk etmekle hem İslam ülkelerini akınlardan kurtarıyor; hem Bizans'a karşı büyük bir kuvvet kazanıyor ve hem de bu uruğdaşlarına yurt ve geçim sağlıyorlardı. İşte Anadolu'nun fethi ve Türkleşmesi bu siyaset ve zaruretlerin bir neticesi olarak tecelli etmiştir.



Türk devlet telakkilerine ve göçebe feodalizmine vakıf olmayan İslam hükümdarları, Türkmenlerin akın ve yağmalarından dolayı, Türk' ve İslam sultanı sıfatıyla, başlangıçta, hep Sultan Tuğrul beyi mes'ül tanımışlar ve bu sebeple ona şikayette bulunmuşlardı. Nitekim Diyarbekir'in Mervani emiri Nasr ud-devle (ölümü 1061) nin böyle bir şikayeti münasebetiyle Tuğrul bey ı «KuIIarımın memleketine geldiğini haber 'aldım; sen bir hudud (sugur) emirisin, onlara mal verip kendilerind enkafirlere (Bizanslılara) karşı faydalanmalısın, Zira onların maksatları Ermeni beldeleridi . cevabile Selçukluların siyasetine ve Anadolu'nun fethi sebeplerine dair güzel bir fikir verir. Türkmen' istila ve yağmalarının İslam memleketlerinde buhranlar doğurması ile Halifenin, meşhur alim Maverdi ile gönderdiği mektup ve elçinin sultanla görüşmeleri çok dikkate şayandır. Gerçekten, bu vasıta ile yapılan şikayetler karşısında, Tuğrul bey: «Benim, askerlerim (kavmim) pek çoktur ve bu memleket, onlara kifayet etmemektedir» demiş, elçi de: «Bütün dünyayı alsanız yine de size ve askerlerinize (göçebe Oğuzlara) kafii gelmeyecektir» mukabelesinde bulunmuş ve sultan da tekrar: «E ğer ada mlar ı m d a n (Türkmenlerden) aç kalanlar kötül ü k y a pıyorla r s a, b u n a karşı ben n e ed e b i l i r i m?» ifadesiye durumu aydınlatan bir vesika bırakmıştır. 1047 yılında, Türkistan'dan Nişapur'a gelen kalabalık bir Oğuz kütlesi İbrahim Yınal-bey'e yurtsuzluktan ve geçim sıkıntısından şikayet edince Selçuklu beyi onlara: Memleketim sizin oturmanıza kifayet edecek kadar geniş değildir . bu sebeble doğrusu şudur ki Rum ( Anadolu ) gazasına gidiniz tanrı yolunda cihad yapınız ve ganimet alınız ben de arkanızdan gelip size yardım e d ec e ğ i m»" tavsiyesinde bulunmuş ve gerçekten de böyle olmuş; meşhur Hasankale (Kaputru) zaferi kazanılmıştır, ki bu da Anadolu fethi, Türkleşme sebepleri ve Selçukluların siyasetleri hakkında mühim vesikalardan birini teşkil eder. Selçuklu İmparatorluğunun kurulması Türkistan'dan İslam ülkelerine ve Anadolu'ya doğru muhaceretin bir sel halini almasına sebep oldu. Nitekim bu münasebetle «ceyhun nehri bendleri her yandan açıldı ve Horasan'. istila maksadıyla Maveraünnehir'den halk gelmeğe başladı" tar- zında verilen bir tasvir kayda şayandır. Bir Arab kroniği: «Türkler her ülkeye girdiler; her beldeyi aldılar ve hiçbir engel ile karşılaşmadan her bölgeye yayıldılar. Öyle ki almadıkları memleket, içmedikleri su ve ateşlemedikleri ocak kalmadı. Hükümdarlar gelişlerinden ürküp kaçtılar; vardıkları şehirleri doldurdular; hakimlerini koğup kendi valilerini tayin ettilef' ifadeleriyle Selçuk istilasının şumülünü belirtir. Nüfus kesafeti ve coğrafi sah abakımından Cerman istilasından da daha geniş bir mahiyet arzeden Türk istllası çağdaş bir Süryani müellifi tarafından da şumülüyle kavranmıştır. «Türk' kavmi çıkınca yeryüzünü kapladı. Daha önce çıkan Türkler, onlar tarafından tenkil edildi. Zira dünya onları taşımağa kafi değildi. Bunlar onları püskürttüler ... »cümlelerile başlayarak İslam ülkelerine ve Anadolu'ya vaki bu Müslüman Oğuzların muhacereti yanında birbirini sıkıştırıp Hazar ve Karadeniz şimalinden Balkanlara kadar ilerileyen Şamani Peçenek, Uz (Oğuz) ve Kuman (Kıpçak) ları göçleri de kasdedilmiştir. Filhakika. aynı muhaceretin şimaI kolu olarak, İmparator Konstantin Dukas (1059-1067) zamanında, Tuna'yı geçen sadece Oğuz (Uz) lar 600 000 kişi miktarında olup Türkler, birbirinden habersiz bir durumda. Bizans'ı Anadolu'dan ve Balkanlar'dan bir kıskaç içine almışlardı.

Selçuklu sultanlarının Türkmen muhacirlerini Anadolu'ya sevk siyasetlerinin neticesi olarak bu ülke otuz sene Türk nüfusu baskısına ve akınlarına uğramıştır. Bazen Selçuk ordularının himayesinde, fakat çok defa . kendi beylerinin idaresinde Anadolu'ya gaza yapan Türkmenler, her yıl, biraz daha ilerleyerek Azerbaycan'dan Anadolu'nun şark, orta ve garb , vilayetlerine kadar nüfüz etmişlerdir. Bu uzun ve sürekli akın ve savaşlar neticesinde Türkler; ova ve yaylalardan sonra da, 1048 de Erzen (Erzurum), 1054 de Kars vilayetl, 1057 de Malatya, 1059 da Sıvas, 1067 de Kayseri, 1068 de Niksar, Konya ve Amuriye (Amorion) ve 1069 da da Honas (Khonde) şehirlerini işgal etmişlerdi." Malazgird savaşına kadar devam eden bu yayılışa ve fetihlere rağmen Anadolu henüz Türkler için emniyetle oturacak bir ülke haline gelmiş değildi. Zira 'pek çok müstahkem şehir ve kale arkada kalıyor; Bizans garnizon ve orduları da, sık sık, Türkmenleri takib ediyordu. Bu sebeple Türkmenler, fetih ve istilalarını yaydıktan sonra sıkışınca Azerbaycan'a ve İran'a dönüyorlardı,



Türklerin Anadolu'ya Yerleşmesi;

Tarihin en büyük dönüm noktalanndan biri olan 26 Ağustos 1071 Malazgird zaferi ile, Bizansın mukavemeti kırılınca ve artık Türkler karşısında bir ordu kalmayınca, Türkmenler Anadolu'da yayılmaya ve yurd kurmağa başlar. ilk Selçuklu sultanları, İslamın hamisi ve Türk cihan hakimiyeti şuüru ile, Bizans'a karşı üstünlük iddialarını gerçekleştirirken Türk muhacereti meselesini de hallediyorlardı". Romanos Diogenis'in, mağlubiyeti müteakip, tahtını kaybetmesi üzerine Selçuklu - Bizans sulhu bozulunca, Alparslan bu imparatora verdiği cevabında bizzat Anadolu'ya gelip intikam alacağını bildirmiş; fakat, Türkistan seferinde, 1072 de, ölümü buna fırsat vermemişti?". Bununla beraber Selçuk sultanı, sefere çıkmadan önce, kumandanlarına Bizansla yapılan sulhun sona erdiğini bildiriyor ve bütün Hıristiyan ülkelerin (Anadolunun) fethini emrediyordu.




Bunun üzerine Türkler süratle fetihlere giriştiler ve «şimdiye kadar ulaşmamış oldukları yerleri aldılar; kimse kendilerine mukavemet edemedi » Kaynaklar, Horasan'da Selçuk devletinin kuruluşuyla başlayan muhacereti nasıl sel gibi tasvir etmişlerse, Malazgird zaferini müteakip, Anadolu'ya akan insan dalgalannı da aynı şekilde aksettirmişlerdir. Anonim bir Bizans kroniği: «Kara ve deniz sanki bütün dünya Türkler tarafın dan işgal edildi ve ıssızlaştırıldı.. Onlar şarkın, bütün köylerini, evleri ve kiliselerile birlikte, yağma ve tahrib ettiler» ifadesiyle istila karşısında görüş ve duyuşlarını belirtir. Başka bir müellif, eski akınlardan farklı ola- rak, Türklerin Anadolu'ya artık bir yağmacı değil, işgal ettikleri bölgelerin hakiki sahibi sıfatıyla girdiklerini beyan ederken daha isabetli ve objektif bir görüş meydana kor. Türk istildsından kaçan RumIardan başka bir Bizans imparatorunun Anadolu'dan Balkanlar'a nüfüs naklettiğine dair bir haber çok dikkate şayandır. Gerçekten bir Süryani müellifine göre «Türklere yenilen Rumlar bir daha onlara karşı duramadılar.İmparator Mihaeli korku almıştı.Korkak ve kadınlaşmış müşavirlerinin sözlerine bakarak sarayını bırakıp Türklere karşı çıkmadı.hristiyanlara acıyarak adamlar gönderdi vePontta kalmış halkın bakiyelerini topladı;eşyalarını arabalara ve atlara yükletip denizin ötesine ( Balkanlara ) nakletti.Böylece ahalisiz kalan bu yerlere Türklerin yerleşmesine yardım etti ve bu sebeplede herkesin tenkidine uğradı»

Azerbaycan Anadolu'ya akan bu nüfüs hareketine bir oluk vazifesini görmüş ve bu husus kaynaklara aksetmiştir. Emir Savtekin, 468 (1076) yılında, Kafkasya'ya girince «Türkler Erran (Karabağ) bel delerinin ovalarında ve dağlarında, bütün bölge ve kalelerine yerleştiler

Ortodoks Bizanslılar şarktan ve orta Anadolu'dan garba ve Balkanlara çekilirken Ermeniler de Torosların dağlık bölgelerine ve Kilikya'ya doğru göçmekte ve evvelce Bizanslılar tarafından o . taraflara nakledilen nüfuslarını kesifleştirmekte idiler.

Malazgird zaferini müteakip Anadolu'nun etnik simasında öyle sür'atli bir değişiklik vukubuldu, ki büyük Türk muhacereti ve iskan hareketi tetkik edilmediği ve anlaşılınadığı için Türkleşme hadisesi bir muamma halinde kalmış ve yerli halkların toptan ihtida veya imhalarına atfedilmiştir. ihtidalar ve karşılıklı nüfus zayiatı bahis mevzuu olmakla beraber muhacereti ve etnik değişmeleri itibara almayan bu tahmini görüşlerin . isabetsizliğini bu çizilen umumi tablo bile teyid eder". Bunun gibi Türk- lerin Boğazlara varışından yedi yıl sonra, 1086 de, henüz Anadolu'da yerleşmemiş ve bir devlet kuramamış olduklarına ve bu sebeple de buradan atılmaları mümkün bulunduğuna dair ileri sürülen ve bazı. alimlerce de benimsenen bir fikrin de hatalı olduğunu, bunun Türk tarihine ve Şark kaynaklarına vukufsuzluktan doğduğunu belirtrneğe de ihtiyaç vardır, Selçuklular'ın Anadolu'ya fetih ve iskarı siyasetleri tedkik edilmediği için de, Alparslan'ın Suriye seferi münasebetiyle ve münferid bir hadiseye dayanılarak, Selçuk sultanlarının böyle bir fetih niyetinde bulunmadıklarına dair bir fikrin de düzeltilmesi iktiza eder. Malazgird zaferini müteakip Anadolu'ya büyük bir nüfus göçmekle beraber bu ülkenin tamamiyle Türkleşmesi daha bir kaç asır devam eder. Moğol istilası önünde Orta Asya ve İran'dan kaçan Türkler ikinci büyük muhacereti teşkil edip Türkleşme hadisesi XIII ve XIV üncü asırlarda Orta-Anadolu'dan sahillere intikal ederek tamamlanır. Bu nüfus hareketinin esasını göçebe unsur teşkil etmekle beraber, Türkiye Selçuk devletinin kuruluşuyla çiftçi, tüccar, sanatkar ve din adamları da, muhacerete dahil olarak, Anadolu'ya gelir.

----------

